# The Hills!



## neezer (May 5, 2008)

*I noticed there was not a thread for this show...I have watched and loved this show since season 1..but now that this new season is on, what are your thoughts? Who is your favorite character??

Me personally, i think Lauren at first i liked her because she always had a situation where she found herself being hurt by her friends...but now it's like the whole Heidi and Spencer situation is real childish and i think all parties just need to let it go...Heidi, no offense, but if i was white i would want HER HAIR LOL. her hair has progressed TREMENDOUSLY since she has been on the show....but same with her, good that she left Spencer tho i think that he probably still is seeing her when the camera goes off...but the whole throwing out rude comments about LC when she is out in the clubs...doing way too much.
Spencer is a dumbass. Did yall see him on Tyra? He said he was gonna name his kid dunk...and so Tyra asked why and he was like well Im going to adopt an African and then he's gonna play basketball and dunk on folks..so Tyra was like well i thought it meant for badunkadonk and he was like "that can work too if it's a girl"....WOMP...lol..and Audrina, iont know what to say about her. Justin Bobby is cute with that haircut tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ANyways feel free to post...i can talk all day about this show lol
*

edit: i just saw the post for this show my bad...welp


----------



## LOCa (May 5, 2008)

Spencer Reminds Me Of The White-American (whatever its called) Verision Of My Ex.

Ugh I Can't Watch That Show They All Irritate The Fukc Out Of Me Cause There Kinda On The Ditsy Side. 

And I Agree With You On : "*Heidi, no offense, but if i was white i would want HER HAIR LOL"*

Chyea....


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 5, 2008)

Lauren started out being my favorite character too...especially in Laguna Beach, but now...I don't know.  I feel like she should REALLY get the hell over the Heidi thing already.  I'm sick of it!  And when you see her with friends and stuff, she just seems to be kind of manipulative I guess.  I don't know..she's a weird one to figure out.
As for Heidi-I can not stand her.  At all.  She does have nice hair BUT she seems like such a little spoiled brat.  
Whitney is "blah" to me but she has a decent personality from what I can tell.
I adore Lo.  She is so pretty and carefree.  
I love Brody.  I think Audrina lets others influence her WAY too much and changes to be accepted.  I do think she deserves a good guy, though.
Spencer disgusts me.  He is so lame and he thinks he is the shit and he's not.  He's a freakin' loser with daddy's cash.
And his sister Stephanie is probably my favorite right now.  I dig her style and her personality.
It's so hard on these shows though because they always get these "looks" to create more drama and you never know what's real and what's  not.
It's still like crack though!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 5, 2008)

there is a Hills thread. but I dont know where it went
I am addicted to this show. I dont know why but I am.

Lauren whines tooo much

Now shes mad at Audrina for going back to Justin bobby. 

she needs to stop interfering in other peoples lives. Get over it already. good god, I haven't had a fight like that since the 7th grade. 

Heidi is my favorite "character" I LOVE HER HAIR too.. her color is amazing. I wonder where she gets it done... hmmm 
Spencer pisses me off. and Audrina is really pretty but her mouth is always open. In the previews it seems like shes gonna move out of laurens house. which is good because lauren and L.O ignore here. and Lauren will probably bring more drama into her life.


----------



## xoleaxo (May 5, 2008)

i loove this show..

i like lauren; she's ambitious and very relatable.  she has great style, too.  i agree that the drama thing with heidi is ridiculous already.  it does suck that heidi (supposedly) spread rumors, and it would hurt like a bitch if your best friend did that.  i think lauren should just let it go already.. she should be the bigger person and stop being a baby when she sees heidi at the club.  

heidi sucks.  she seems so fake.  she acts clueless about the rumor drama but i wouldn't doubt that she was involved in it.  

i like audrina, LO and stephanie.. they seem like great friends to have.  

i wonder how much the producers leave out of the shows?  there is probably sooo much more going on with the lauren/heidi/spencer thing.. i guess they want to leave us hanging so we keep watching..


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i loove this show..

i like lauren; she's ambitious and very relatable.  she has great style, too.  i agree that the drama thing with heidi is ridiculous already.  it does suck that heidi (supposedly) spread rumors, and it would hurt like a bitch if your best friend did that.  i think lauren should just let it go already.. she should be the bigger person and stop being a baby when she sees heidi at the club.  

heidi sucks.  she seems so fake.  she acts clueless about the rumor drama but i wouldn't doubt that she was involved in it.  

i like audrina, LO and stephanie.. they seem like great friends to have.  

i wonder how much the producers leave out of the shows?  there is probably sooo much more going on with the lauren/heidi/spencer thing.. i guess they want to leave us hanging so we keep watching.._

 
heidi doesn't seem fake. She is FAKE.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 6, 2008)

I love that show.  Here's the other thread: http://specktra.net/f222/hills-86192/


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (May 6, 2008)

I feel so childish watching The Hills, but I love it!  I've always been a LC fan and still am.  Heidi and Spencer annoy the heck out of me, Spencer is a creep and Heidi is the fakest out of them all.  And what is up with Spencer's facial fuzz... yuck!

But I do agree... I LOVE Heidi's hair LOL.


----------



## pat (May 6, 2008)

I love "The Hills" no matter what people say (scripted or not) hahaa... I love Whitney!  She is so classy and adorable. Audrina is cute, but recently I noticed she isn't getting along with Lo.  Lo seems like a bitch at times, it seems as if she wants Lauren all to herself.  Stephanie is cute, but she pisses me off sometimes.  Lastly, Heidi (she has so much work done, it's so obvious!) and Spencer need a life.  I hate them, especially Spencer. hahaha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2008)

I just got done watching last nights episode. 

Lo is a bitch. I cant stand her.


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2008)

Whatever Whitney wears on her cheeks (bronzer/blush) is gorgeous! Hmmm i wonder what it is...anyone? Oh and Spencer is a total idiot.


----------



## jetplanesex (May 7, 2008)

I don't care what ANYONE says, LC is still my girl! 

Spencer is a prick and I am keeping my fingers crossed that Heidi dump him for good and make up with LC. Heidi has bugged me from the get-go, though, with her overly ditzy 'blonde' act. Ick.

I like Lo but it seems pretty blatant to me that she's trying to come in between Audrina and Lauren's friendship and I don't think that's cool. I don't think Lauren and Lo are doing anything wrong by asking Audrina what's up with her and Justin Bobby, that's a normal girl-friend thing to do, in my opinion , and I don't think they were being rude about it. 

I LOVE Whitney. 

But like I said, Lauren is still my favorite. She always looks so fresh and natural, which I think is obviously the point because Heidi looks so awfully fake 99% of the time... oh, TV writers and their foils... Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I just got done watching last nights episode. 

Lo is a bitch. I cant stand her._

 
Tell me about it!! She use to be this nice person on Laguna Beach and now since they have all moved into a house, shes a snob!! Shes gotten rude too. I think Heidi has grown up alot since the beginning of the show. I remember when she was complaining about a 9-5 job. Lol.

My friend CJ is getting cast on the show next season. Hehe. Its funny how they have casting calls for a "reality" show.


----------



## Brittni (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I love "The Hills" no matter what people say (scripted or not) hahaa... I love Whitney! She is so classy and adorable. Audrina is cute, but recently I noticed she isn't getting along with Lo. Lo seems like a bitch at times, it seems as if she wants Lauren all to herself. Stephanie is cute, but she pisses me off sometimes. Lastly, Heidi (she has so much work done, it's so obvious!) and Spencer need a life. I hate them, especially Spencer. hahaha_

 
You pretty much summed it up for me. I feel embarassed watching this show and it's funny because it was probably taped such a while ago so when you see stuff like who Lauren is dating now compared to talking to Steven etc it's just like interesting I guess.

I love Lauren though. I can see the point about her being a bit manipulating, but overall I think she (at least comes off as) a sweet girl. For all of you that love Heidi's hair, you can have it! I want Lauren's hair! I think she is sooo pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whitney is definitely classy -- even if she kind of boring. haha.

Audrina is adorable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I relate to her a lot because she is a private person like myself. Also, Justin Bobby was cute before and now he's like superrr cute with his new hairdo! I think they are cute together as long as he treats her right which he seems to be doing a better job at. 

I used to really think Lo was extremely level headed and nice, but after the most recent episodes where she is excluding Audrina (SO obvious!) she really seems like a B!TCH! So now I can't stand her and her condecsending ways.

Brody is a cutie. I can't really judge his personality though and if he's a big player then booooo but yeah still a cutie. lol.

Heidi still disgusts me to look at even after her surgeries. Her face is really long or something, and her looks she gives are just ew. All she does is mope around about how she wants to be friends with Lauren and start hanging out with "the girls" again. It's pathetic. 

But wait. Spencer is BEYOND pathetic. I actually think it's kind of sweet how in the current episodes he is chasing Heidi around trying to get her back though. 

Stephanie, his sister, is nottt my style though. She seems like a nice girl but I cannot stand her sense of "style" Ick!

enough talk of these wackos.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 7, 2008)

I think Lauren starts *ALOT* of unneccessary drama. Obviously I dont live with them so I don't know what _really_ goes on but she just seems sort of rude and she doesn't let people explain things.
I like Whitney the best and I actually like Heidi alot too. Heidi used to annoy me so bad, but now im starting to like her more.


----------



## emrose (May 7, 2008)

Ok, i gotta get in on this!
I live in the UK so were left waaay behind but ive been watching the latest episodes online (i know, how sad)

But ok here we go *inhale*
*Lauren* - like a few others, my feelings for her change all the time! Shes sooo bloody dramatic at times it makes me cringe - "i want to forgive you *long pause* and i want to forget you" jeeeeeeeeeeez! i wonder how many times she rehearsed  that line! If i was heidi i probably would have bust out laughing - it kinda looked like she was about to too!
She _does_ seem wise in most things but then she also has that need-to-be-right-all-the-time kinda attitude and thats gotten annoying. I used to watch Laguna beach too and her confidence has increased alot - but then if i had her life mine would too!

Ummmm,
*Brody* - fell for him that episode he and lauren went to dinner (when she went through is iPhone) he tugged at my heart strings when he couldnt quite find the words he wanted to say!!!  also, he cracks me up when he impersonates frankie but apart from that, hes whatever 
*Spencer* - looks like a serial killer. i do find myself feeling sorry for him sometimes but he never fails to remind me of what an ass he really is.
*Heidi* - talentless,  fame craving, lying, blow up doll with GORGEOUS hair, *wonders what products she uses*
*Whitney* - sucha sweetheart, and faaaaacking stunning, best looking on the show.
*Audrina* - she seems _alright_, as mentioned by someone else she seems quite easily influnced and abit dopey, shes pretty but i often find myself staring at her her huge teeth and no lips!
*Justin (*Bobby*) *- combat boot ona beach wearing, druggy  but i find him kinda hot, esp when he had his long hair! wasn't down with the way he was messing audrina around though, reminds me too much of my ex/boyfriend BLOODY MAKE YOUR MIND UP.
*Lo* - eh, theres always been something fishy about her, cant put my finger on it
*Stephanie* - naaaaaa..  aint buying mrs nice pratt! am i the only one that she screams FAKE to? i think shes toootally putting it on to win some love and air time!

*exhale* aaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## neezer (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I just got done watching last nights episode. 

Lo is a bitch. I cant stand her._

 
  Why do you say that?? lol! 
well maybe i need to watch Monday's ep.
i think Lo is good because in a way she brings LC back to reality...she's smart tho


----------



## TDoll (May 8, 2008)

I've watched this show since the first season (just heard it got picked up yesterday for a new season.) AAANYWAY....Always loved Lauren, thought she was pretty down to earth.  During this season, I've really noticed that if her friends aren't doing something she approves of, she kinda writes them off.  I think the whole Audrina moving in with them thing after she and Lo had been talking bad about her was kinda crappy.  Now she's stuck with them.  I do think its incredibly scripted and borderline ridiculous, but who cares...its one of my favorite shows!


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 8, 2008)

Stephen Colletti is SO HOT. /drools


----------



## xoleaxo (May 8, 2008)

i just got done watching this week's episode..

why is Lo such a bitch?  she gives the weirdest looks and seems so rude.  i feel bad for audrina--she's excluded all the time and they always show her giving lonely, left out, sad faces.


----------



## couturesista (May 8, 2008)

I never liked Lo, since Laguna Beach. She seems very snotty and very condecending ( not sure if I spelled that right). If u watch the episode when her and Lauren were thinking about moving in Lauren said us and Audrina and Lo was like Audrina too? like she was saying why is she coming. Another thing, Why is Lauren so forgiving when it comes to Stephanie, but with Heidi she can't even be cordial? I think that little beef they had is all the show has to really keep it going, so basically all of them r getting famous of a lie. Did u see the cover of Rolling Stones Mag? All the ladies from the show r on the cover except that bitch LO! The only reason she's acting out is to get mor ecamera time. Before when she was nice no one new who she was. Famous for being infamous, gotta love reality TV!


----------



## MahalMac (May 8, 2008)

Screw heidi, she's a skank.. as much as I hate spencer..Does she really think she can go out and have a good time and spencer can't? Yea Spencer Prolly should go to the same places heidi's at but doesnt really matter.. 

As for Lauren, I LOVE her! She is a great friend to everyone.. and as for her not being Heidis friend anymore.. whoopdee effn' doo.. who cares.. heidi picked a boy over a friendship.. then heidi thinks its ok to come around again when her and spencer break up.. when spencer and heidi get back together she'll be back to her pathetic relationship.. It makes me mad that she doesn't let stephanie hang out with lauren.. thats a little childish.. lauren has a reason to hate heidi, if heidi can hang out with audrina then she needs to lay off.. 

I've always thought Lo was a sweet heart but mondays episode showed how rude and how much of a btch she really is... If I was audrina I'd prolly cuss her out by now..


----------



## MahalMac (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_Stephen Colletti is SO HOT. /drools_

 
have you seen him in one tree hill? hes soo sweet!


----------



## Melly44 (May 8, 2008)

i LOVE the hills <3

Lauren- I loved her at first but now it just seems like she throws people out of her life for little things she kinda make's my eyes roll some time's.. .. 

the whole drama with LC,Spencer and Heidi really needs to be done like get over it!!

Lo is being a bitch .. exspecially when they got the puppy and she was like " We can take him to puppy day care and he can be like i have 2 moms".. when adrina was sitting right there.. like thats sorta rude, you can tell she has an issue with adrina for what it looks like no reason whats so ever!

I can't wait to see next week's show on monday i think its the finale.. by the previews it looks like Spencers figures out heidi's in vegas for a work trip and he goes and finds her...

I do think the show is staged! but i still like it!


----------



## sofabean (May 8, 2008)

yeah Lo does kinda exclude audrina from a lot of things especially since they've all moved in together. I feel a little sorry for audrina since she feels like the 3rd wheel. i really don't like heidi. she's super mean and all her intentions aren't good ones either. and her music video/song that came out a while ago SUCKED BIG TIME!! haha. it was soooooo LAME


----------



## braidey (May 8, 2008)

I used to love this show until I realized it was fake.  I read in a magazine that Lauren does not really work for Teen Vogue and that some of  Heidi and Spencer's scenes were pretaped. They actually quoted this.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 9, 2008)

I wondered about that. i bet Heidi doesnt really work at bolthouse either. 

how do people that young with no college experience get jobs like that? I dont think so.


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 9, 2008)

Everytime I finish watching the hills I feel like nothing happened the entire episode. It is RIDICULOUS! I think I like the show more for watching fashion trends and the music. Heidi and Spencer are faking this whole "break up" bc we've seen them in tabloids together the past 6 months. 
What mainly annoys me is that I care enough to write anything about it. LOL


----------



## neezer (May 14, 2008)

have yall heard about Audrina and her nudie pics? 

if not here is the link....

(note the actual link is not NSFW..BUT of course the pictures are but you have to click on them)

AUDRINA PATRIDGE IS FUN - UPDATE - What Would Tyler Durden Do


----------



## Brittni (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, the show is just getting so annoying. I wish it were more "real." I wonder how much of it is fake and I agree - it's funny seeing the fake breakup and then watching E! and seeing Spencer/Heidi together still calling Lauren out on the "sex tape" LOL


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 15, 2008)

I agree-It is really annoying trying to determine what's real and what's fake so I just pretend it's all real.  It's easier that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again I'm always like "I bet that was for drama, I bet that was a nice script reading..."

I was so unhappy with the finale...nothing got resolved besides stupid ass Heidi and Spencer.  I would have NEVER in a MILLION years given up a job like that for a stupid ass boyfriend like him.  I can't believe he marched into their little meeting and stole her away!  And of course she's not decent enough to call Brent and tell him she doesn't want to be a part of it anymore.  Why would you tell someone you are ready to progress and then screw them over the next minute?!!  What an idiot.  I lost the little grain of salt I called respect for her.  

And why the hell did Stephanie tell Spencer where she was anyway?  NOT COOL!

And wtf is up with Lauren?  Okay...we only saw bits and pieces, but to me, I really think Lo was trying to squeeze her little way into the whole heart of Lauren.  Audrina was honest with her and said I think Lo's pushing us apart-Lauren denies it all?!!  I'm sorry, but I feel for Audrina here because it is almost like they're eliminating her on purpose.  Audrina's little room looked FABULOUS by the way!  I wonder where they seriously get all of this money.  Maybe from the show?

Anyway, I'm upset because of the way they ended the freakin' season.  Now I have to wait till August to find out what still isn't going to get resolved.  I feel like nothing happens the whole epi as well.  I just want to know!  I hate this cliff hanger shit!

I think Justin Bobby is trying really hard with Audrina and I admire it.  I like him much better now.  And he's sooo hot with his new hair!

Okay there's my little rant!   Did you ladies see the last epi and the aftershow?  Some of those girls were dancing like lameos with Usher and it made me chuckle-it was funny!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 15, 2008)

the only real thing about this show is the feud between Heidi, Spencer and Lauren. Just know that whatever episode you watch was filmed months before the episode actually air on tv.

the 4th season has already been filmed. hence, they show clips from it on the after show.


----------

